# Diseño de PCBs con válvulas...



## Vick (Jul 3, 2008)

hola:

Tengo un amigo que esta realizando algunos proyectos con válvulas, concretamente la EL34 y la 12AU7 y necesita diseñar las placas de circuito impreso, yo utilizo normalmente Proteus, el cual trae las válvulas mencionadas (en ISIS) pero no tiene el footprint para relizar los PCB en ARES.

Alguen sabe si puedo conseguir los footprints para estas válvulas en proteus, o de algún otro programa de diseño de PCB's que los contenga, o alguna otra manera de hacerlo...

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 18, 2008)

No creo que vengan en ningun programa.... vas a tener que crear la libreria en el programa que uses midiendo a mano la valvula


----------



## Vick (Jul 18, 2008)

Si estaba pensando en eso, va a ser dificil por la distrubución de los pines en forma circular, pero si no hay de otra...


----------



## mcrven (Jul 18, 2008)

Busca en las librerías adicionales de Eagle en www.cadsoftusa.com - Bájalas y trata de importarlas a Proteus a ver si puedes usarlas. O bájate Eagle y úsalas con él.
No están incluidas en el paquete, siempre deberás bajarlas a parte.

Saludos y suerte:


----------



## Vick (Jul 18, 2008)

Ya instale Eagle, estube buscando y si hay un par de librerias que traen las valvulas que necesito, ya estan instaladas...

El caso es que no encuentro ninguna manera de importarlas hacia proteus, y en eagle ni idea de como empezar...  ops: 

pero si no hay más tendremos que aprender a usar el eagle...

Muchas gracias por la ayuda a ambos.

Saludos.


----------

